# My 1st tunnel build progress



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been going to build a 2 track tunnel for over a year now!! I've had the portals built for quite awhile, yesterday I decided it was time!! So here is my progress in 5 pics. Now to find some burlap bags soaked in mortar, and overlay the framework, and then add river rock, some trees, landscaping things and appearance, river rock and some details to the upper top of the portals. I'll update my progress till I finish it completely. Regal


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

hey, Jerry, what's wrong with you? - actually leaving your armchair and computer, to do something outside? 

go on! 
did you plan to make an access hatch? this tunnel looks longer than two arm's lengths.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Korm, been pretty sick for over 2 1/2 months, some kind of pneumonia and or infection in my lung/chest. Just got out there over the last 3 weeks, and will probably quit for 30+ days due to West Nile infected mosquitoes movin in my territory. As far as a hatch when you are facing the tunnel on the left that whole side I am incorporating some type of scheme where if I need to get in there the whole side of the tunnel will lift up and I can gain access that way! That's what I'm planning anyway we'll see if my plans work out or like usual I'll go a different way, but I did consider having to get in there although where I put it I have never had a problem, but there's always a first time! 


Today I put in 4 larger solar lights across the length of the tunnel. Just in case so I can see any varmits, before I go sticking my arm or hands in there!!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

you never had problems on that part of the track, because there was no tunnel. 
beware of Mr. Murphy!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be ready for em ifin they happen my !!! LOL Regal


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Sorry to hear you've been ill. Glad you are feeling better. They just found West Nile here in Fresno County last week. Oy. 

Best, 
TJ Lee


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok here is some more of my progress on the tunnel not finished yet but getting there. More details to add yet!! Regal
























This last picture is of the base I putting down on garage wall, to paint scenes on. My wife, and her twin sister when she comes home to visit from Oregon sometime this year will paint scenes on it. I'm going to put some clouds on it here in a day or so!! Just make it a little interesting when trains run by the garage wall. I hope to incorporate some more mountains/hills to the right of the tunnel with some buildings and set into the mountains my Bonner Mine, and have a track running into it with ore cars!! Lots of idear's we'll see how far I get. I try to do one good project a year. This was a 3-4 day project and not done yet. Regal


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Just pretty much finished my tunnel today August 12th worked on it the last two days. Other than a few cracks to patch, and some scenery, and or amenities it is pretty much finished. Regal


----------

